# Suicide Squad und Batman: Gotham Knights: Hinweise auf neue Spielumsetzungen



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Suicide Squad und Batman: Gotham Knights: Hinweise auf neue Spielumsetzungen*

						Neue Domain-Registrierungen liefern den Hinweis darauf, dass Warner Bros. eine Spielumsetzung von Suicide Squad und ein neues Batman-Spiel in Planung hat.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Suicide Squad und Batman: Gotham Knights: Hinweise auf neue Spielumsetzungen*


----------



## Davki90 (22. Juni 2020)

Erst im August? Das dauert ja noch 2 Monate.  Bei Suicide Squad fürchte ich, es wird ein Hero-Shooter/Battle-Royale Shooter, was ich zwar nicht hoffe. Wenn es Richtung Borderlands gehen würde, wäre ich schon zufrieden. Freue mich im moment etwas mehr auf das neue Batman Spiel, obwohl Gotham Knights Mehrzahl auch auf ein Spiel in die Richtung gehen könnte.   . Mal warten bis zur offiziellen Ankündigung.


----------

